# Last insects in flight



## carlos58 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello everyone
Aeshna affinis







Cordulegaster boltoni






Iphiclides podalirius






Macroglossum stellatarum


----------



## Life (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow!, Those are impressive!


----------



## TimVader (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow. great shots!


----------



## baturn (Jul 5, 2014)

Always a pleasure to view your work. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## annamaria (Jul 5, 2014)

You always have great photos.  Nicely done.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 6, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## carlos58 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for comments


----------



## Actinia (Aug 10, 2014)

Stunning!


----------

